# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Chat

## eatdis-admin

Ανοιξε και σας περιμένει!

Θα το βρείτε στο Navigation bar. Μπείτε, διαβάστε τις οδηγίες χρήσης... και επικοινωνήστε άμεσα με τους άλλους χρήστες!

----------


## latin pig

Πού είναι αυτό καλέ? Και τι μουσική παίζει? Θα φάμε πόρτα? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## eatdis-admin

Κάτω στην Ομόνοια είναι, μπες μέσα και αγόρασε σιντι από τον πάγκο δεξιά....

----------


## latin pig

καλό είναι αλλά όπως ήδη έγραψα στο μονόλογό μου που μπορείς να δεις παλιοκατίνα (χμ τυχαίο άραγε το ότι τα μηνύματα μένουν ώρες? :Big Grin: - ευχαριστώ πολύ :Big Grin: ) είναι λιγάκι αργό για μας τους "τυφλούς" χρήστες, βέβαια μπορείς να κάνεις και αλλα πράγματα ταυτόχρονα περιμένοντας να φορτώσει  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## latin pig

Μήπως μπορούμε να βλέπουμε και ποιος παίζει στο τσατομπαρ? μη μπαινουμε άδικα και πληρώνουμε και είσοδο....

----------


## eatdis-admin

Οταν σε ρωτούσα αν προτιμάς άλλο chat με κλειδαρότρυπα ή το υπάρχον, σου φαινόταν πολύ μαύρο το κλειδαροτρυπικό! 
Αχχχχχ  :Mad: 

ΥΓ. Μου αρέσει που απαιτείς λες και μιλάς σε κάποιον που έχει 2-3 μάστερ στην Γουεμπική....

----------


## latin pig

Το μήνυμά μου το είδες 10 μέρες μετά....

Ε αν είναι να πάθουμε κατάθλιψη μες στο σκοτεινό τσατάδικο για μια κλειδαρότρυπα, προτιμώ τις εκπλήξεις...

----------


## latin pig

Να το αλλάξεις αμέσως το τσατάδικο, αυτό το σκοτεινό νταρκ ρουμ. 

Τι να το κάνω το ποιος συνομιλεί, αν δεν έχω τη μαγεία του να βλέπω τι είπαν οι προηγούμενοι.
Πειραματίστηκα λίγο με δικά μου μηνύματα, κοινώς, μπήκα και μετά από λίγο βγήκα και ξαναμπήκα και δεν είχε σωθεί τίποτα από τις φοβερες καταγραφές που κάνω κάθε φορά για τη ματαιότητα της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης  :Big Grin: 
Δεν έχει πια νόημα το τσατ αν δε παίρνεις μάτι :Mad:

----------


## eatdis-admin

Λες να κρατήσουμε και τα δύο?  :Wink:

----------


## eatdis-admin

Να σας υπενθυμήσω ότι το σκοπός ύπαρξης του τσατ είναι η πιο άμεση ανταλλαγή απόψεων γύρω από τις διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής.

Εάν κάποιος επιθυμεί μια σύντομη on-line υποστήριξη, ας αφήσει σχετικό μη΄νυμα στο φόρουμ ή ας επικοινωνήσει μέσω e-mail.

Τα e-mail μας μπορείτε να τα βρείτε μέσα στην ιστοσελίδα μας στο "ποιοι είμαστε".

----------

